# emmailloté dans un pagne (emmailloter)



## miloune85

hola a todos

cómo traducirían ustedes del francés al español este uso de emmailloté? El contexto es un guión de cine.

La femme dépose sur un banc un paquet emmailloté dans un pagne.

La mujer deposita sobre un banco un paquete *vendado en un paño*(?)

Gracias


----------



## hual

Hola miloune85

Sugiero: _un paquete envuelto en un taparrabo_, aunque mejor sería que proporcionaras algo de contexto.


----------



## miloune85

Cierto hual. Contexto: La escena tiene lugar en Congo, al interior de una choza. Hay dos personas, una de ellas saca un paquete guardado en lo más profundo de un armario desbaratado.

se me ocurren ideas de verbos que sustituyan "envuelto": retobado, fajado,  vendado, enfundado, qué opináis?


----------



## hual

Los sinónimos de la lista que propones pueden ser efectivamente los equivalentes del fr. _emmailloté_, pero el problema que se plantea, en mi opinión, es que el único que se adecua al razgo inanimado del sustantivo "paquete" es _envuelto_.


----------



## miloune85

Hual, esta frase la he sacado de un guión cinematográfico escrito por un joven guionista africano. Crees que en este contexto puedo hacer una traducción que respete la intención estética de las expresiones que usa el autor, aunque ponga juntas palabras semánticamente incompatibles? ej. un paquet emmailloté = un paquete vendado, elle balaie ses larmes=escoba sus lágrimas.
Gracias, me interesa tu criterio.


----------



## Seica

hual said:


> _un paquete envuelto en un taparrabo_



¿Pagne como _taparrabo_?


----------



## hual

Seica said:


> ¿Pagne como _taparrabo_?


Y ¿qué otra cosa puede ser?


----------



## miloune85

Un pagne es un paño, un tejido, similar a un pareo. Suele llevar un estampado. Es curioso que no esté esta acepción en el diccionario, en África lo usa la mayoría de la población femenina.
Ideas sobre lo de envuelto?


----------



## Seica

Un uso muy común del pagne es para llevar a los bebés a la espalda, por eso me chirrió tanto esa traducción... ¿un bebé envuelto en un taparrabo? :-D


----------



## hual

Hola Seica

Es que en ninguno de los mensajes veo que se haga referencia a un bebé.


----------



## Gévy

hual said:


> Hola Seica
> 
> Es que en ninguno de los mensajes veo que se haga referencia a un bebé.


Hola Hual:

La palabra "emmailloté" no deja mucha más interpretación. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## hual

Hola Gévy

Sí, lo sé perfectamente, pero mi respuesta a Seica se debe únicamente a la aparición repentina de "bebé" en el hilo. Por otra parte, volviendo a mi segundo mensaje, sigo pensando que tratándose de un "paquete" -y aunque éste contenga un bebé- la mejor equivalencia de "emmailloté", al menos a mi entender, es "envuelto". De este modo se puede conservar en el texto la idea de que a primera vista es imposible saber qué hay en dicho paquete.

Saludo
Hual


----------



## Seica

Hola de nuevo,

La verdad es que no pensé que mi comentario fuese tan difícil de interpretar. 

No pretendía "introducir repentinamente a un bebé en el hilo", simplemente explicar por qué, en mi opinión, _taparrabo_ es una traducción bastante desafortunada para _pagne,_ especialmente cuando el texto original viene de África.


----------



## hual

Hola Seica

No, tu comentario no fue en absoluto difícil de interpretar. Sólo quise decir que era la primera vez que veía la palabra "bebé" en el hilo que nos ocupa. Ya al comienzo le pedía yo a Miloune85 que aportara algo de contexto.

Saludo
Hual


----------



## miloune85

Disculpen mi falta de comunicación. El contexto de la traducción:
La escena tiene lugar en Congo, al interior de una choza. Hay dos personas, una de ellas saca un paquete guardado en lo más profundo de un armario desbaratado.
El paquete contiene un uniforme escolar que la madre fallecida de una de las dos personas le había confeccionado a su hija antes de morir para el día en que ésta ingresara en la escuela. El uniforme está impoluto pero el paquete, "envuelto" en un paño está hecho polvo. 
Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## hual

Como habrán visto, el contexto era más que necesario. Ya no hay bebé, ni envuelto ni desenvuelto...


----------



## Seica

hual said:


> Ya no hay bebé, ni envuelto ni desenvuelto...


 
  No lo hubo en ningún momento...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

Yo también me conformaría con envuelto.

Al fin y al cabo, aquí _emmailloter_ no significa nada más que envolver estrechamente/firmemente.




> B.− _P. ext._Envelopper, recouvrir étroitement (une personne, une chose) afin de la protéger. (CNRTL)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Nos toca traducir *emmailloter* y no *envelopper*. Uno puede plantear problema el otro no.
Existe el verbo *fajar* con ese sentido. Véase este ejemplo sacado de Tormento (B. Pérez Galdós).
_El pequeño, *fajado* en una especie de carrik ...
_Yo diría_: *...fajado en un paño *_( _taparrabos_ tampoco me satisface).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

GURB said:


> Hola
> Nos toca traducir *emmailloter* y no *envelopper*. Uno puede plantear problema el otro no.
> Existe el verbo *fajar* con ese sentido. Véase este ejemplo sacado de Tormento (B. Pérez Galdós).
> _El pequeño, *fajado* en una especie de carrik ..._
> Yo diría_: *...fajado en un paño *_( _taparrabos_ tampoco me satisface).


 
El problema es que, salvo error por mi parte, en español fajar un objeto, no significa emmailloter.


----------



## hual

GURB said:


> Hola
> Nos toca traducir *emmailloter* y no *envelopper*. Uno puede plantear problema el otro no.
> Existe el verbo *fajar* con ese sentido. Véase este ejemplo sacado de Tormento (B. Pérez Galdós).
> _El pequeño, *fajado* en una especie de carrik ..._
> Yo diría_: *...fajado en un paño *_( _taparrabos_ tampoco me satisface).


Hola 
No sé si has visto el último mensaje de miloune85 pero aquí no se trata de ningún pequeño o bebé, como se dijo anteriomente, sino de un uniforme escolar.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Ya que la función de _emmailloter _era (cuando se trataba de un niño) impedir cualquier movimiento al pasar a un objeto diría:
- liado (en un paño)

Au revioir, hasta luego


----------



## hual

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Ya que la función de _emmailloter _era (cuando se trataba de un niño) impedir cualquier movimiento al pasar a un objeto diría:
> - liado (en un paño)
> 
> Au revioir, hasta luego


Bonsoir Cintia&Martine

Parmi ses nombreuses acceptions,_ Liar_ signifie _atar y asegurar un paquete con cuerdas o lías_, ce qui pose problème car rien dans ce qui a été présenté comme contexte n'indique que le paquet en question ait été ficelé.  
J'en profite pour ajouter qu'à mon avis, le choix de "emmailloté" n'est sans doute pas gratuit, il suggère probablement le soin avec lequel cela a été fait, comme l'on fait pour un bébé...


----------



## Lexinauta

Yo concuerdo con lo dicho por *Athos* en el post # 18: el paquete está ceñido por un paño.
No olvidemos que *Miloune85* indica, en el post # 5, el particular uso que el guionista africano hace del léxico francés.


----------



## miloune85

Entonces, Hual, si digo 'envuelto cuidadosamente en un paño' crees que la traducción será fiel a 'emmailloté dans un pagne'? O estaré añadiendo una palabra ajena innecesaria?


----------



## hual

Hola miloune85

Creo que deberías resignarte a usar "envuelto" sin otro añadido. Lo que dije, en mi mensaje anterior, a propósito de "emmailloté" es algo connotado y no denotado, y ya sabemos las serias dificultades que plantean las connotaciones en el paso de una cultura a otra. Por otra parte, pocas son las traducciones que no implican alguna pérdida...


----------



## miloune85

Gracias, usaré envuelto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


hual said:


> Bonsoir Cintia&Martine
> 
> Parmi ses nombreuses acceptions


Tú lo has dicho .
Pero también:


> * 2.     * tr. Envolver algo, sujetándolo, por lo común, con papeles, cuerda, cinta, etc.


 a lo cual se puede añadir _con un_ _paño _
(En realidad tenía en la mente la imagen de nuestras abuelas que lo envolvían todo en papel de seda, con varias vueltas sin utilizar ningún cordel. Pero entiendo que esta imagen pueda no ser universal.
_- Envuelto _sin más me parece bien.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

